# $25 off saving points between October 1 and October 7.



## GT75 (Sep 28, 2018)

I received an email today from HGVC with offer of saving 2018 points between October 1 and October 7, 2018 and you'll receive a $25 discount on your save points transaction fee.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 28, 2018)

Woo-Hoo.
Now, if only I had some points that needed saving...


----------



## brp (Sep 28, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Woo-Hoo.
> Now, if only I had some points that needed saving...



I hear ya. Borrower here. But this really is a good deal.

Cheers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting this. I usually have around a thousand points to save and hate paying full freight on that one


----------



## RVCW4 (Sep 29, 2018)

GT75, 

Was this a general email applying to all? Was there a code to use? I need to save some points for use in 2019 and then hopefully start being a point borrower instead of a saver.

Thanks!


----------



## GT75 (Sep 29, 2018)

RVCW4 said:


> Was this a general email applying to all? Was there a code to use? I need to save some points for use in 2019 and then hopefully start being a point borrower instead of a saver.



It was a general email concerning Club Navigator with a week long email series of trips and tricks.    I don't see a coupon.   It did say "Stay tuned for more details!"


----------



## Denise L (Sep 29, 2018)

So if I have 3975 points left in 2018, and I know I am going to use some, but not all of them before the end of the year, should I just save them all with the discount on October 1?  And I can still use them to book whatever I need in 2018 by borrowing them back?  I may just end up using them for RCI reservations, so who knows. And after that, I hope to be a borrower, too.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 30, 2018)

Denise L said:


> So if I have 3975 points left in 2018, and I know I am going to use some, but not all of them before the end of the year, should I just save them all with the discount on October 1?  And I can still use them to book whatever I need in 2018 by borrowing them back?  I may just end up using them for RCI reservations, so who knows. And after that, I hope to be a borrower, too.


Yes, if you are not going to use _all_ of your 2018 points this year, it would be best to save them on Oct 1 to take advantage of the discounted fee.  When / if you do make your 2018 reservation, the system will automatically use the saved points first.

Kurt


----------



## Denise L (Sep 30, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Yes, if you are not going to use _all_ of your 2018 points this year, it would be best to save them on Oct 1 to take advantage of the discounted fee.  When / if you do make your 2018 reservation, the system will automatically use the saved points first.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks!  I might be using 3150 of them, which would leave me a very small amount to save, but I might need them for an RCI reservation, so have to save them.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  I might be using 3150 of them, which would leave me a very small amount to save, but I might need them for an RCI reservation, so have to save them.



BTW, you do not need to save points if, in this year, you book an RCI stay for next year.
The system draws current-year points for a future-year booking, w/o saving them first.
I booked two RCI stays for next year, using up this year's points and some of next year's.
.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 30, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, you do not need to save points if, in this year, you book an RCI stay in a future year.
> The system draws current-year points for a future-year booking, w/o saving them first.
> I booked two RCI stays for next year, using up this year's points and some of next year's.
> .



That is good to know.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 30, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I received an email today from HGVC with offer of saving 2018 points between October 1 and October 7, 2018 and you'll receive a $25 discount on your save points transaction fee.



OK I have used all my 2018 points, and I have booked all the vacations that I will for 2019 using points.  I have some 2019 points left.  The $25 discount is only for saving 2018 points.  I guess I will need to wait until October 2019 to save these 2019 points.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> The $25 discount is only for saving 2018 points.  I guess I will need to wait until October 2019 to save these 2019 points.



You could convert them to HHonors now, instead... He-he.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 30, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> You could convert them to HHonors, now, instead... He-he.



You can joke with me about it since we both realize how ridiculous it is to convert and get 1 or 2 nights in a hotel instead of 7 nights in a timeshare.


----------



## brp (Sep 30, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> You can joke with me about it since we both realize how ridiculous it is to convert and get 1 or 2 nights in a hotel instead of 7 nights in a timeshare.



And yet the weasels keep touting this as an advantage to the HGVC program...

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 1, 2018)

brp said:


> And yet the weasels keep touting this as an advantage to the HGVC program...


The sad thing is that it works.  On the Facebook groups that I read, I would say that most people think that converting to Honors points is a good use of their points!  The Facebook members tend to be much less experienced timeshare owners in general, but it is amazing at how many of them boast about not only converting, but even buying / upgrading additional HGVC weeks with the intention of converting to Honors most of the time.  Sad and crazy, IMO!

Kurt


----------



## brp (Oct 1, 2018)

And this is why I love all y'all and don't have a Facebook account 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 1, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> The sad thing is that it works.  On the Facebook groups that I read, I would say that most people think that converting to Honors points is a good use of their points!  The Facebook members tend to be much less experienced timeshare owners in general, but it is amazing at how many of them boast about not only converting, but even buying / upgrading additional HGVC weeks with the intention of converting to Honors most of the time.  Sad and crazy, IMO!
> 
> Kurt


I just went to another presentation at the HGVC on the boulevard.  It seems that in Las Vegas you can go to a presentation again and again even if you are a resale owner and have been to about 10 HGVC presentations before.  They again tried to sell me on the greatness of using HGVC points to convert to Honors.  Perhaps that is why the people on Facebook toot it as a great deal.  THEY WERE TOLD IT WAS.  
Instead of figuring it out, they just took the salesman's word!!


----------



## Denise L (Oct 1, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> BTW, you do not need to save points if, in this year, you book an RCI stay for next year.
> The system draws current-year points for a future-year booking, w/o saving them first.
> I booked two RCI stays for next year, using up this year's points and some of next year's.
> .



Thanks. I don't think my RCI reservation will use all 3975 points, so I guess I will have to save.  I'm glad, at least, that HGVC doesn't charge to borrow back.  Although, will I need to prepay any MFs to borrow back some for a HGVC reservation?  I'm assuming not.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 1, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Although, will I need to prepay any MFs to borrow back some for a HGVC reservation? I'm assuming not.



You are correct.    You will not need to pay MFs until they are due for HGVC.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2018)

Denise L said:


> ...[W]ill I need to prepay any MFs to borrow back some for a HGVC reservation?  I'm assuming not.



[What GT75 said.]
.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 1, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Although, will I need to prepay any MFs to borrow back some for a HGVC reservation?  I'm assuming not.


As others replied, you don't need to prepay.  In fact, right now we can borrow 2020 points for a 2019 reservation made in 2018! 

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 1, 2018)

brp said:


> And yet the weasels keep touting this as an advantage to the HGVC program...
> 
> Cheers.



I have never figured out why they spend so much time selling the advantages of converting your points to hotels,  HGVC has nice resorts in many popular locations you would expect they would promote that.  Even when i would state at the beginning of the update that i don't want to hear about converting to honors, they still insist on going over why i am wrong...   Then they just end up annoying and insulting me...


----------



## Denise L (Oct 2, 2018)

GT75 said:


> You are correct.    You will not need to pay MFs until they are due for HGVC.



Thanks for the tips.  Hypothetically speaking, what if I close on a contract before the end of the year and it has points to save?  Will I need to pay another fee to save those?  If I had the contract now, would one save fee cover both contracts?


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 2, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Hypothetically speaking, what if I close on a contract before the end of the year and it has points to save?  Will I need to pay another fee to save those?  If I had the contract now, would one save fee cover both contracts?


HGVC treats all the points, no matter how many weeks you own, as a single bucket of points when it comes to fees for saving, depositing to RCI, etc.  So yes, one fee would cover all of your points.

Kurt


----------



## Denise L (Oct 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> HGVC treats all the points, no matter how many weeks you own, as a single bucket of points when it comes to fees for saving, depositing to RCI, etc.  So yes, one fee would cover all of your points.
> 
> Kurt



But if I acquire the contract with spare points to save after I have already done a save on my current points, then I will have to pay another fee to save those since they were not part of the first batch?


----------



## brp (Oct 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> HGVC treats all the points, no matter how many weeks you own, as a single bucket of points when it comes to fees for saving, depositing to RCI, etc.  So yes, one fee would cover all of your points.
> 
> Kurt



And I'm assuming that this would also apply to the separate buckets for Regular and by Hilton Club points. They just started the buckets recently, and I've not had points to save since the change (and hope not to ), so no experience with this as yet, but I would hope so.

Cheers.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 2, 2018)

Denise L said:


> But if I acquire the contract with spare points to save after I have already done a save on my current points, then I will have to pay another fee to save those since they were not part of the first batch?


You would probably have to call for that corner case.  I assume it doesn't happen that often and not sure if anyone here has been in that situation.

Kurt


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

I took advantage of the saving and saved/banked my remaining point into next year.  Being rather new to HGVC did the fee go up?  I paid $104 to save my remaining points, hence the fee would normally be $129, was there an increase?  I don't remember it as being over $100....  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for the tips.  Hypothetically speaking, what if I close on a contract before the end of the year and it has points to save?  Will I need to pay another fee to save those?  If I had the contract now, would one save fee cover both contracts?


I don't know if this helps but I closed my current HGVC contract in mid Dec 2016 and they wanted to charge me a fee to save the points into 201.  I called and complained and was immediately credited back the fee.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> I took advantage of the saving and saved/banked my remaining point into next year. Being rather new to HGVC did the fee go up? I paid $104 to save my remaining points,



No, that is the normal rate.     Looks like you will need to call to get your $25 credit.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

GT75 said:


> No, that is the normal rate.     Looks like you will need to call to get your $25 credit.


Yeah, dang!  Just checked and I did it on line just as instructed.


----------



## Nomad420 (Oct 2, 2018)

GT75, thanks I owe you man!!  I called and they said "some of the accounts are having problems" so I guess just a word to the wise check your statement and make sure you got the credit.   I was thinking, yeah big deal, they raised it $25 and then give you a one week window to bill you at the previous level!  Thanks again...


----------



## GT75 (Oct 2, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Thanks again.



No problem.     I am glad that it worked out for you.   Personally, I hate all of these little fees, but I guess it is also the cost of doing business.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 2, 2018)

GT75 said:


> No problem.     I am glad that it worked out for you.   Personally, I hate all of these little fees, but I guess it is also the cost of doing business.



We also own with Marriott, and they don't charge for all these transactions, but then the MF is generally higher.  Hard to really say which approach i like better.


----------



## brp (Oct 2, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We also own with Marriott, and they don't charge for all these transactions, but then the MF is generally higher.  Hard to really say which approach i like better.



DVC doesn't charge for any of it, and MFs are reasonable. I like their model better, but HGVC has some kick-ass locations 

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> You would probably have to call for that corner case.  I assume it doesn't happen that often and not sure if anyone here has been in that situation.
> 
> Kurt



I called and the agent told me that I would have to pay to save any points from a newly acquired contract since I wouldn't have had the points at the time I paid for the original save.  That makes sense, but means that I probably will have to wait to do any saving.


----------



## brp (Oct 2, 2018)

Denise L said:


> I called and the agent told me that I would have to pay to save any points from a newly acquired contract since I wouldn't have had the points at the time I paid for the original save.  That makes sense, but means that I probably will have to wait to do any saving.



Guessing if it were a Developer purchase, they'd work with you on this. Hey, that's an idea! Cancel this deal and buy from the Developer. Could well save the 25 bucks 

Cheers.


----------



## MamaBess (Oct 6, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> The sad thing is that it works.  On the Facebook groups that I read, I would say that most people think that converting to Honors points is a good use of their points!  The Facebook members tend to be much less experienced timeshare owners in general, but it is amazing at how many of them boast about not only converting, but even buying / upgrading additional HGVC weeks with the intention of converting to Honors most of the time.  Sad and crazy, IMO!
> 
> Kurt


While on vacation in Washington DC, where we own, we met a couple with three college student children in three college sports. They said that they have been doing the HH conversion more than ever, because they go to as many games as possible and they will spend one or two nights in different cities every week. This has been how they get to participate in as many games as possible. They said they do still take a week in Mexico, where they own, but lately the exchange to HH has been working best for them. I guess it all depends on what your current needs are. I know when my two kids were in college, there would have been no extra money forcity hopping, so maybe I would have considered the conversion a blessing.


----------



## dayooper (Oct 6, 2018)

MamaBess said:


> While on vacation in Washington DC, where we own, we met a couple with three college student children in three college sports. They said that they have been doing the HH conversion more than ever, because they go to as many games as possible and they will spend one or two nights in different cities every week. This has been how they get to participate in as many games as possible. They said they do still take a week in Mexico, where they own, but lately the exchange to HH has been working best for them. I guess it all depends on what your current needs are. I know when my two kids were in college, there would have been no extra money forcity hopping, so maybe I would have considered the conversion a blessing.



I think there are instances where it makes sense. We have friends that knew they weren’t going to use their points the following year, so they converted them at the 25:1 ratio. They used them on a trip going to visit various colleges with their daughter. They stayed almost free at Hilton hotels.  

I think there are circumstances where it makes complete sense. It’s a perk to be able to do that. Taking a big trip next year and won’t use your points at an HGVC resort? Absolutely! Take the money off of the top. Buying a unit or units just to convert on a regular basis doesn’t make sense to me, though.


----------



## MamaBess (Oct 6, 2018)

dayooper said:


> I think there are instances where it makes sense. We have friends that knew they weren’t going to use their points the following year, so they converted them at the 25:1 ratio. They used them on a trip going to visit various colleges with their daughter. They stayed almost free at Hilton hotels.
> 
> I think there are circumstances where it makes complete sense. It’s a perk to be able to do that. Taking a big trip next year and won’t use your points at an HGVC resort? Absolutely! Take the money off of the top. Buying a unit or units just to convert on a regular basis doesn’t make sense to me, though.


Agreed. There are many ways to use points, and the HH conversion does not seem to make financial sense to most of us, but I can understand that it might fit particular needs at times.


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 6, 2018)

MamaBess said:


> Agreed. There are many ways to use points, and the HH conversion does not seem to make financial sense to most of us, but I can understand that it might fit particular needs at times.


At times, yes.  As a major reason to buy, no way!

Kurt


----------



## brp (Oct 6, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> At times, yes.  As a major reason to buy, no way!
> 
> Kurt



That's the point. One will generally pay more for the MFs to generate the converted points than they would pay for the hotel stays. So, as a major reason, this is a sucker bet. But, if one generally uses the timeshare and, on occasion can't, then the conversion can make sense.

One thing I've found about the Hilton hotel side is that They Know Who I Am. If I look at any given hotel while logged in, they note that and I will now receive emails with specials for that hotel. Of course, no one wants extra marketing email, but this is very valuable as there is a set of locations we visit frequently, and some of these are good deals.

As an example, I booked a stay in San Diego at a good $126/night rate. Next day I got a Suite Deal offer at $109, and it was available for our dates. We've also been known to add a trip somewhere (like Portland) *because* of a good rate offer. So it can work on us 

But can just about always do better than conversion even at the bHC 50:1.

Cheers.


----------



## mscheribel59 (Oct 11, 2018)

Saw this for saving points.... credit changed from 25 to 15 now on the HGVC website.
*Save Points and Save $15 through the end of October*
*Just an FYI. I Don't remember them reducing it last year. If I remember right, previously it was $25 entire month of October, although I could be wrong.*


----------



## GT75 (Oct 11, 2018)

mscheribel59 said:


> previously it was $25 entire month of October



I thought that I remembered is has always been $10 off during the month of October.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 11, 2018)

Hah, I call it the sucker discount, use those points people!  I’ve got 1680 left, for 2020, all the others are gone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Oct 11, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Hah, I call it the sucker discount, use those points people!



Always a borrower, never a saver, be.

Cheers.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Oct 11, 2018)

GT75 said:


> I thought that I remembered is has always been $10 off during the month of October.



Yes, that's my recollection, too.  It was normally a $10 discount for either October or November, IIRC.  Had to be prior to December 1st, I think.  The $25 was a special deal this year.


----------



## GT75 (Oct 11, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I’ve got 1680 left, for 2020, all the others are gone.



Sounds like you might need to purchase some more points.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 12, 2018)

GT75 said:


> No problem.     I am glad that it worked out for you.   Personally, I hate all of these little fees, but I guess it is also the cost of doing business.



Yes the fees are annoying, however even when you add it in it is still much less that MVC or Vistana (on Maui). For example, MVC and Vistana MFs tend to run $2200 to $2800 vs. HGVC and Hyatt which run $1200 - $2000.  AND you still need to pay fees such a splitting your lockoff for II trading etc.

MVC charges thousands for owners to enroll their weeks in their club vs. the $599 mandatory upon purchase for all HGVC properties. MVCs enrollment in points for trading is optional so even if you paid the hefty fee to enroll, premium units may not be available for points trades because the owners of such units will tend to use or rent them out instead of enrolling. Such owners can still trade their week via II but  they have to trade for other weeks and cannot book shorter stays.

The HGVC system is well designed - nice and fluid.  I am more inclined to buy more points with HGVC because the points flexibility will age well with us as our traveling tastes change. The new properties in the Caribbean etc also make the system more attractive. (Vistana (Sheraton/Westin) system with Staroption points is also nice system, but we'll see how MVC monkeys with that system to make a profit.)


----------



## GT75 (Oct 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The HGVC system is well designed - nice and fluid. I am more inclined to buy more points with HGVC because the points flexibility will age well with us as our traveling tastes change.



I agree with you.      In fact, I just added more points.    I know that we can trade via RCI, but I really enjoy the HGVC system too much to even try to figure out how to work that.     Plus, I am really liking the new resorts that HGVC has been adding.

btw, I have found that this time of year is a good time to buy HGVC resale.    This is because MFs will be due soon and sellers are wanting to unload unused properties.   I use that to my advantage.    I also believe that there is a better chance of passing ROFR during this time of year.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 12, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Sounds like you might need to purchase some more points.



I feel like I’m at the sweet spot for us, 14,400 points, single contract.  I have 17 days booked for 2019 so my next booking will be 2020 and I can borrow from 2021.

I still have a separate RCI and Interval account from other ownership I’ve divested, so I can just supplement with cash rentals of extra weeks.

I think we go through phases of ownership, starting small, then going a little crazy, then divesting to a portfolio that is easy to get rid of or leave to heirs when the time comes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 12, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I feel like I’m at the sweet spot for us, 14,400 points, single contract.  I have 17 days booked for 2019 so my next booking will be 2020 and I can borrow from 2021.
> 
> I still have a separate RCI and Interval account from other ownership I’ve divested, so I can just supplement with cash rentals of extra weeks.
> 
> ...



I'll be waiting when you divest yourself of that 14.4!


----------



## GT75 (Oct 12, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I feel like I’m at the sweet spot for us, 14,400 points, single contract. I have 17 days booked for 2019 so my next booking will be 2020 and I can borrow from 2021.



I think that you have mastered maximizing HGVC point usage.


----------



## brp (Oct 3, 2019)

GT75 said:


> I received an email today from HGVC with offer of saving 2018 points between October 1 and October 7, 2018 and you'll receive a $25 discount on your save points transaction fee.



It seems that in several of the past few years there's been an initial savings offer on, well, saving in early October. Unless I missed something from HGVC, no love to far this year.

*Do Note that this is the offer from last year and not an indication of any current offer (yet)*

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 3, 2019)

I was told that they moved to the automatic saving in January so no promo this year. I have points to bank too. Waiting until Nov/early Dec to pull the trigger just in case a promo pops up.


----------



## brp (Oct 3, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I was told that they moved to the automatic saving in January so no promo this year. I have points to bank too. Waiting until Nov/early Dec to pull the trigger just in case a promo pops up.



Thanks. I saw a notice in the newsletter I got today about the automatic saving, but thought that is started next year from the way it was worded. So one has to decide early in the year if one is going to save points, and then pay a reduced fee then? Or do I simply not understand this?

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 3, 2019)

It sounds like you have to opt into automatically saving your points in January of the year and you pay an upfront fee for this. However if you end up not having points to save I presume you've paid a fee for nothing?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 3, 2019)

I think the autosave option is really an "insurance policy" to save the points.  Yes its more expensive than borrowing, but with this you don't have to think about saving your points at the end of the year.  While most tuggers are pretty dialed into their holdings and dates,  I bet there is a lot of owners than only log into their account once or twice a year.  Basically book their annual week, and then again to pay the MF....


----------



## terces (Oct 3, 2019)

I opted into the automatic savings last year and double checked this year to make sure it is in place.  I was not aware of any dollar savings or extra cost other than the standard fee to save.  My understanding is it is simply a safeguard in case you were to miss saving your points manually.  I also understand there is no fee for borrowing from future years, only a fee for saving unused points.


----------



## brp (Oct 3, 2019)

From the link I got in my email from them (bolding is mine):



			
				HGVC website said:
			
		

> Save Next Year’s Points With AutoSave
> In 2020, you can save your ClubPoints from expiring without lifting a finger. When you enroll in the AutoSave feature, you will automatically protect any remaining Points you have for use in the next year. AutoSave enrollment is available from Jan. 1 through March 31, and allows you to save your 2020 Points early* at a reduced transaction fee*, saving you money. Be on the lookout for communications from HGV announcing next year’s AutoSave enrollment period and details on how to participate.



Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 3, 2019)

This is helpful. Do they charge only if you need to bank? or do they get their fee if you don't need it. (if the latter, I could simply put a tickler in my calendar and save a few $$.)


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 3, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> This is helpful. Do they charge only if you need to bank? or do they get their fee if you don't need it. (if the latter, I could simply put a tickler in my calendar and save a few $$.)


The way I read it is you pay the discounted fee early in the year, and then if you don't end up needing to save points, you are out of luck (and out the pre-paid fee).  Thankfully I've never had to save points, but unless you _know _you will need to save points, I don't see the ~$20 savings worth the risk.

Kurt


----------

